# Which Personality Type is Least Likely to Listen to Hip-Hop?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Which Personality Type is Least Likely to Listen to Hip-Hop?


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

ISTJ. Listening to rap is not a duty so they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't listen to hip hop. Or anything like rap or pop that is so simple. I don't care if it has a "good beat," you have no idea how boring it is. All of Beneath the Massacre's songs have a great beat, it's just not in 4/4 with a 2 part chord progression, so you won't listen to it.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably some Se-inferior type, unless the beats are actually interesting...

...which they rarely are...

...and that's a shame, since black people invented polyrhythms.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Meritocrat said:


> Probably some Se-inferior type, unless the beats are actually interesting...
> 
> ...which they rarely are...
> 
> ...and that's a shame, since black people invented polyrhythms.


Se-inferior type here, and I listen to hip-hop. But that's probably because I'm black.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

INFJ. ;o)


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would say ISTJ


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

intj...infp here...and i listen to rap and hip and rhythmic music...i probably listen to seemingly primitive music....


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I said ISFJ, because my dad is an ISFJ and he's about the last person in the world I can imagine enjoying hip-hop. But I really doubt there's any correlation here... hip-hop is such a wide genre, too, I'm sure there's something for people of every type.

The only music thread I frequent is in the INFP forum, and even there there's a huge range of genres--hip-hop, classical, rock, metal, everything. I just don't think musical taste can be determined by type.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

It's really hard to say. I'd say a J type, since most of the J types are too busy to listen to hip-hop or they judge it too quickly...but those that DO like it would probably listen to it more religiously than a P would! So it kinda balances out. ^^


----------



## topix (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm Caucasian and leaning INTP. I voted INTJ. I like some hip hop and rap because I heard it a fair bit while playing basketball growing up, and it grew on me.


----------



## Gin47 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm an ISFP and I dislike hip-hop. I'm more fond of sth melodious and into your inner soul. Just a thought.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think I've ever known an INTJ that enjoys rap, even if I'm counting from a small sample there.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I think musical preference mostly depends on environment, like what you're exposed to. Like big gapes in genre are possible. Some like things technical and abstract and others like it straightforward and catchy. Not saying those can't intertwine.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I guessed that INTJs & ISTJs would be the least likely to listen to hip-hop and I was right! xD (I'm an ISTJ and I can't stand hip-hop, rap, or most mainstream pop.)


----------

